# A very usefull continental roadvehicle reference site



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I was seraching the internet for some pictures of older European road vehicles used during the 1925 -1975 era as I plan to rebuild / bash some (cheap) 1:24 diecast commercial cars into ones that fit my layout.

Is stumbled to this site I like to share: http://buzzybeeforum.nl/viewtopic.php?f=123&t=10018 
It's in Dutch language but the tons of pictures say it all and brandnames and years are the same as in English!








It are pictures from only 1 of the 12 provinces in The Netherlands, but I can assume it's a good refrence for most European countries those days.

Suprisingly it are not only European car manufactors that rolled down the European streets those days. A lot of them were American vehicles as well, specially in the first part of the century and directly after WW2. That's a good thing because most cheaper classic diecast cars are American origin (like those from MotorMax). 

I know Maisto and Bburago, Revell makes cheap European cars, but mostly 1:18 scale and to modern and to sportive for me.
Some other smaller brands make some very nice European commercial cars, but way to expensive to bash (at least, for me that is...







).
And 1:24 plastic kits... I don't know how they keep up outside...

Anyone knows some other nice reference sites of old roadtraffic in Europe?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats an interesting site, thanks.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Benelux, along with much of Scandinavia were big American car markets at one time. Much to do with roads and tax structure vs other areas such as France with its tough horsepower taxes back in those days. 

I had several, especially bus and truck sites bookmarked at one time. There was one of nothing but 1910s-1960s Dutch highway accidents by memory also.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

I went through page one and 80-90% of what I saw WAS American made!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

The Benelux countries never had large car industries. Before and after WW 1 many Fords were delivered to Europe as kits and assembled in backyards of Antverpen, Berlin or elsewhere. 

Larger motor vehicles were developed during the Twenties and were a competition for European narrow gauge lines. Most of them closed down in the early Thirties. Here is a film from 1925 Berlin. No Lorries, but many horse and wagons 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZH-PN1t7cE 

A very successful automobil maker from Brandenburg was Brennabor. http://www.brennabor-brb.de/start.htm Most people, even in Germany, never heard of them. Messrs. Blauturm ofer three kits of the pre WW 1 delivery cars. http://www.blauturm.de/product_info.php?info=p144_Hunne-Kasten.html 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

